# Card cut (the other way)



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave: , new video.

Very nice spring day here in Finland, +22°C and not too windy.

Today, after 200 shots, I finally got one perfect hit.
Distance is 10 m and 15 cm.
Ammo as usual 3/8" steel.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Amazing cut to the long side!!!
It seems you used scissors! Ahahah :rofl:
Very nice.
What your band setup, Kal?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Genoa B)

I'm using Heymans FlexaBand green http://www.heymans.de/flexaband-gymnastik-band.html

1" tapered to 3/4", active lenght 16cm, draw 61 cm.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

What a pity, that there is no badge for cutting card this way


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I was wondering what might be the problem, when no one seems to want comment anything :shocked:

Is this so bad shooting or seen here already too many times ?

I have to warn you all, I'm going to make one more card cutting video but I promise it's the last one


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: , It was a sword cut !!!

Un abrazo amigo !!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats sick. I havent had the materials to try that shot.. but its def on my list of shots to attempt. Along with the come bottle shot.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> I was wondering what might be the problem, when no one seems to want comment anything :shocked:
> Is this so bad shooting or seen here already too many times ?
> I have to warn you all, I'm going to make one more card cutting video but I promise it's the last one


Hope it won't be the last for true.
I like to see you shooting.
Why don't you try to ligthing a match?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: , It was a sword cut !!!
> 
> Un abrazo amigo !!!


Thanks alf, it wasn't so amazing :blush:



pult421 said:


> Thats sick. I havent had the materials to try that shot.. but its def on my list of shots to attempt. Along with the come bottle shot.


Haven't seen too many videos of cutting card longitudinally, only Gamekeeper John's,

so it would be nice to see how you do it.



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering what might be the problem, when no one seems to want comment anything :shocked:
> ...


Last card cutting video and shoot something other objects in the future.

For me match lightning and card cutting were always number one have to do with slingshot but selling strike anywhere matches in Finland is prohibited,

otherwise I would have tried it a long time ago.

I like to see you shooting also :wub: :blush: 

I tried today make that last card cutting video. Everything else, except shooting  , went well.


----------



## sidehacker (Nov 29, 2015)

Just saw your video. good shooting. Good, clean cut.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

sidehacker said:


> Just saw your video. good shooting. Good, clean cut.


Thanks sidehacker.

The video may not show how happy I am.

A successful shot after three hours of trying.

I ordered today strike anywhere matches from pocketpredator.com and maybe there is badge or two waiting :devil:


----------

